# Aristo PCC



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Aristo Trolley has a socket under a cover on the bottom. There is less than 1/2 inch to fit a decoder, is their any thing made to plug into it beside the shorting block for DC?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The original QSI will work:










This is the DCC installation page:
(you need to tweak a few things)
https://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=534&Itemid=649

There are 4 separate pages on the PCC on my site...

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, I will take a look.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the GG-1 sound file.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the QSI installed in mine works great. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine has Revolution soundless in it works great. It is also the only Public Service of New Jersey produced for Lewis own collection which he gave me on their last day open. Jack


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a collectors item. Pretty neat!


----------

